# Honyaki mountain Fuji with moon? worth the money?



## Gjackson98

Just out of curiosity. 
How hard is it to get a mountain Fuji with moon onto the honyaki blade? 
If anyone know, how does it work?
It seems like whenever there is a Fuji mountain on the blade, the price goes up about few hundred dollars. 
Is it a hard process that actually deserve the money? 
I am not trying to bashing the art, just straight out of curiosity.


----------



## Godslayer

It's easy to get, it's expensive, the Smith mainly sells from his shop(can't remember the location) I don't think they are worth the 2X premium over a standard well made honyaki. I've never seen it done but I'm guessing making a Hamon the looks like a mountain range with a moon over it isn't exactly easy, but I can't imagine using one as a functional blade. I also can't speak on the blades actual performance but I can't see it being better then my Ikeda honyaki or any honyaki forged by and sharpened by master tradesman. I've always considered them to be more of a piece of art then a tool.


----------



## Wdestate

Value and beauty is in the eye of the beholder however I wouldn’t go expecting a difference in performance from any other honyaki


----------



## Gjackson98

Godslayer said:


> It's easy to get, it's expensive, the Smith mainly sells from his shop(can't remember the location) I don't think they are worth the 2X premium over a standard well made honyaki. I've never seen it done but I'm guessing making a Hamon the looks like a mountain range with a moon over it isn't exactly easy, but I can't imagine using one as a functional blade. I also can't speak on the blades actual performance but I can't see it being better then my Ikeda honyaki or any honyaki forged by and sharpened by master tradesman. I've always considered them to be more of a piece of art then a tool.



Yeah, that’s exactly where I am right now. I am pretty sure with the Fuji patten it won’t add any functional benefits. It’s just interesting to see how it’s made, is the moon and mountain hardened, or it’s just color or sharpen differences.


----------



## Gjackson98

As like if the moon and mountain are different hardness than the background and its showing in color difference. you have to admit that’s pretty cool ya (especially the moon, a dot that’s different hardness than everything around)? But if just based on sharpening, then that’s a ripoff to me.


----------



## HRC_64

> IF you have to ask, you cannot afford it



This is also like a piece of conceptual art; 
If you don't buy the premise that its valuable (or, "interesting")
it's worth nothing beyond what you want to pay.

Not a financial thing, this is about whether or not you really want it.

Just my $0.02


----------



## never mind

I wonder about that too. So, I heard that the few Japanese craftspeople who could make it got so olddd. Do you like it? If you like it, it’s likely only cheaper to buy it now than later. ...No information that new Japanese smiths know the secrets to make one. 


In the US, Haburn Knives has an interesting honyaki damascus with some pattern resembled mountains & sun/moon hamon. Currently the image is in the “custom orders” tab at his website. See http://www.haburnknives.com/customchefknife/.


----------



## Gjackson98

never mind said:


> I wonder about that too. So, I heard that the few Japanese craftspeople who could make it got so olddd. Do you like it? If you like it, it’s likely only cheaper to buy it now than later. ...No information that new Japanese smiths know the secrets to make one.
> 
> 
> In the US, Haburn Knives has an interesting honyaki damascus with some pattern resembled mountains & sun/moon hamon. Currently the image is in the “custom orders” tab at his website. See http://www.haburnknives.com/customchefknife/.


I do like high tech arts, but I am not in need to get one. I like the functional aspect more. As like if I have 2K so spent. I will put it on the better knife than the better art(but if can get both with same amount of money, why not)


----------



## Matus

I actually dislike that particular type of hamon (mountain Fuji with moon that is) ... lucky me [emoji5]


----------



## Gjackson98

Matus said:


> I actually dislike that particular type of hamon (mountain Fuji with moon that is) ... lucky me [emoji5]



Hahah I personally like the wave Harmon the most, the super obvious type.


----------



## Godslayer

I don't dislike it but I've always considered it more artsy then functional. I just don't think any sushi chef would use one unless they were a personal friend of the Smith and got it as a gift or something. To me they scream excessive, like a mammoth handle.


----------



## never mind

Hi there! I’m new to the forum. Anyways, how can i tell it’s a moon or sun on the knives??? Always wonder haha


----------



## never mind

Godslayer said:


> excessive, like a mammoth handle



Err...you mean real mammoth bones, fossils or ivories or something??? That’s C-R-A-z-Y!


----------



## Godslayer

Yeah. I actually have a knife with mammoth molar as the main body material. It's super pretty to look at but in no means functional.


----------



## never mind

G o o d L o r d!


----------



## Gjackson98

Godslayer said:


> I don't dislike it but I've always considered it more artsy then functional. I just don't think any sushi chef would use one unless they were a personal friend of the Smith and got it as a gift or something. To me they scream excessive, like a mammoth handle.



I wish I have a friend like that


----------



## Gjackson98

never mind said:


> Hi there! I’m new to the forum. Anyways, how can i tell it’s a moon or sun on the knives??? Always wonder haha



Maybe it’s just a dot, how about that?


----------



## Godslayer

Gjackson98 said:


> I wish I have a friend like that


Best I got was buy one yet on free Dalmans. Wish someone would donate a honyaki to the cause. Wink wink.


----------



## Gjackson98

Haha let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## inzite

the mountain is real hamon while the moon is sand blasted on (or something similar)


----------



## never mind

That’s funny!!!


----------



## never mind

That’s so true. A lot of faux shinogi lines...no one complains...stamped kanji...ku finish...nice, et cetera! Fuji mt. & the moon, NO! NO! Cannot. Cannot. Can’t do that!!!! Anyways, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Gjackson98

I remember seen one detail photo of the moon, it looks like it’s silking out, like a coffee dot. I can’t imaging it’s been sanding out.


----------



## Godslayer

I


Gjackson98 said:


> I remember seen one detail photo of the moon, it looks like it’s silking out, like a coffee dot. I can’t imaging it’s been sanding out.




It's possible, my masakage shimo petty is sand blasted Damascus and looks similar.


----------



## Gjackson98

Godslayer said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible, my masakage shimo petty is sand blasted Damascus and looks similar.



Interesting. If so, it’s crazy to think about a sand blasted dot costed that much and only few knows how to do it.


----------



## Kippington

Gjackson98 said:


> Interesting. If so, it’s crazy to think about a sand blasted dot costed that much and only few knows how to do it.


Apprentices spend years mastering the art of drilling a hole in a plate of steel, clamping the knife behind it and sandblasting the hole!

For reals though, the Mount Fuji part is harder to make.
I bet that one day some clay fell off the knife in the quench and there was a mountain shaped bump in the hamon - the smiths looked at each other, shrugged and rolled with it.


----------



## lemeneid

A few craftsmen I know can make that Fujiyama hamon. All Sakai makers though, don't know any from other regions.

Genkai Masakuni
Shiraki Kenichi
Tatsuo Ikeda

All of them either retired or dead now. Not sure if any younger guys do this now.


----------



## Gjackson98

Kippington said:


> Apprentices spend years mastering the art of drilling a hole in a plate of steel, clamping the knife behind it and sandblasting the hole!
> 
> For reals though, the Mount Fuji part is harder to make.
> I bet that one day some clay fell off the knife in the quench and there was a mountain shaped bump in the hamon - the smiths looked at each other, shrugged and rolled with it.



Hahahha


----------



## Godslayer

Genkais apprentice and shiraki still make them(shiraki blades are still produced but he's semi retired), I'm not sure if ikeda's brother can make one or not. I'd presume he could but haven't ever seen one online.


----------



## Gjackson98

Godslayer said:


> Genkais apprentice and shiraki still make them(shiraki blades are still produced but he's semi retired), I'm not sure if ikeda's brother can make one or not. I'd presume he could but haven't ever seen one online.



I have. I think there are few more makers who can do it too. But for sure only the top guys.


----------



## Gjackson98

Here we go, ikeda Fuji moon.


----------



## Anton

What does the Moon and Mtn Fuji do?


----------



## Paraffin

I'm a huge fan of Yoshikazu Ikeda knives, have three in suminagashi clad Blue #1. Great grind, fit and finish. I paid something like $500 for the nakiri and long petty, a bit less for the shorter petty. That already seemed like a lot of money but I think I got my money's worth. Excellent knives.

I would like an Ikeda honyaki one day, maybe a shorter suji, and that's gonna cost up in the $1500 range. I think I'll pass on a $2,600 knife just for the moon and Fuji. I couldn't bear to use something like that for actual cooking, and that's all I want my knives for. I'll never be a collector. No disrespect to collectors... I know that's a thing.


----------



## Gjackson98

Anton said:


> What does the Moon and Mtn Fuji do?



Turn ppl into great apes


----------



## Gjackson98

Paraffin said:


> I'm a huge fan of Yoshikazu Ikeda knives, have three in suminagashi clad Blue #1. Great grind, fit and finish. I paid something like $500 for the nakiri and long petty, a bit less for the shorter petty. That already seemed like a lot of money but I think I got my money's worth. Excellent knives.
> 
> I would like an Ikeda honyaki one day, maybe a shorter suji, and that's gonna cost up in the $1500 range. I think I'll pass on a $2,600 knife just for the moon and Fuji. I couldn't bear to use something like that for actual cooking, and that's all I want my knives for. I'll never be a collector. No disrespect to collectors... I know that's a thing.



Good for you man, You might wanna act quick on the ikedas, he is close to retirement.


----------



## GorillaGrunt

I want one of these, and I don’t usually go in for anything that doesn’t translate to performance especially if it costs a lot. But the moon Hamon is so f_____g cool! And I’d get the double moon, sun & moon, etc. if I could find it, and I’d absolutely use it in the kitchen.


----------



## Gjackson98

GorillaGrunt said:


> I want one of these, and I don’t usually go in for anything that doesn’t translate to performance especially if it costs a lot. But the moon Hamon is so f_____g cool! And I’d get the double moon, sun & moon, etc. if I could find it, and I’d absolutely use it in the kitchen.



I know where to get one, I can find you the link


----------



## lemeneid

http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-...aki-yanagiba-with-makie-lacquer-finish-330mm/

This one costs $6000 what’s so special about this one and who’s the “mystery maker”?


----------



## Gjackson98

lemeneid said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/the-...aki-yanagiba-with-makie-lacquer-finish-330mm/
> 
> This one costs $6000 what’s so special about this one and who’s the “mystery maker”?



That will be a James question. the handle and saya probably cost like 1k or more.


----------



## Panamapeet

Just my 3 cents: 
1. Genkai is not retired and still producing Mt fuji hamon single bevels
2. not hard to get at all (if you have money): http://www.knivesandstones.com/genkai-moonight-fujiyama-mizu-honyaki-yanagiba-300mm/
3. I have one from James and its absolutely stunning.


----------



## never mind

Awesome! Anyways, do you have any super close-up photos that you took right at the sun/moon areas on the blades haha? I’m curious perhaps like some others in this thread. thank you! Congratulations on your wonderful Genkai Masakuni collection.


----------



## Kippington

Spipet said:


> not hard to get at all (if you have money)


A gold plated Lamborgini isn't hard to get... if you have money!


----------



## Panamapeet

Not really, only have my iPhone. What are you looking for specifically? And thanks, I enjoy them a lot!!


never mind said:


> Awesome! Anyways, do you have any super close-up photos that you took right at the sun/moon areas on the blades haha? I’m curious perhaps like some others in this thread. thank you! Congratulations on your wonderful Genkai Masakuni collection.





Kippington said:


> A gold plated Lamborgini isn't hard to get... if you have money!


I can't help it the world works like that


----------



## mauichef

lemeneid said:


> A few craftsmen I know can make that Fujiyama hamon. All Sakai makers though, don't know any from other regions.
> 
> Genkai Masakuni
> Shiraki Kenichi
> Tatsuo Ikeda
> 
> All of them either retired or dead now. Not sure if any younger guys do this now.



Hmmm. I think they would be surprised to hear of their early demise.
As far as I know they are all alive and making knives. (albeit in limited numbers)
I hope they are, as I have recently had knives on order from all 3 of them!!!!


----------



## Wdestate

mauichef said:


> Hmmm. I think they would be surprised to hear of their early demise.
> As far as I know they are all alive and making knives. (albeit in limited numbers)
> I hope they are, as I have recently had knives on order from all 3 of them!!!!



Tatsuo is very much dead


----------



## mauichef

Sorry my bad.
I was thinking of Yoshikatsu.


----------



## Gjackson98

mauichef said:


> Sorry my bad.
> I was thinking of Yoshikatsu.



They are brothers. Both Ikeda can do moon Fuji.


----------



## Midsummer

Godslayer said:


> Genkais apprentice and shiraki still make them(shiraki blades are still produced but he's semi retired), I'm not sure if ikeda's brother can make one or not. I'd presume he could but haven't ever seen one online.



Shiraki's student makes them for Shiraki hamono. https://fr-fr.facebook.com/razorsha...y-found-through-our-dealer-/1701986333202255/


----------



## LucasFur

Midsummer said:


> Shiraki's student makes them for Shiraki hamono. https://fr-fr.facebook.com/razorsha...y-found-through-our-dealer-/1701986333202255/


Link doesn't work for me
What is fr-fr.facebook.?

Nvm ... https://m.facebook.com/razorsharp.sg/posts/1701986333202255


----------



## Midsummer

Midsummer said:


> Shiraki's student makes them for Shiraki hamono. https://fr-fr.facebook.com/razorsha...y-found-through-our-dealer-/1701986333202255/





LucasFur said:


> Link doesn't work for me
> What is fr-fr.facebook.?
> 
> Nvm ... https://m.facebook.com/razorsharp.sg/posts/1701986333202255



Sorry, as those who have clicked the links will note, I found the information from a Razorsharp of Singapore facebook post. I have not done business with them in the past. I am aware that some on KKF have.

Here is the post for those who prefer not to test the link:

"
Sakai Kikumori Mt Fuji Honyaki 240mm Made by Nakagawas-san of Shiraki Hamono

CNY Promotion SGD1650 (blade only)

Only a handful of makers makes a Mt Fuji Hamon pattern. We believe only 3 in Sakai. Genkai~san just retired or about to, Ikeda~san who made a few, a few month back and Nakagawa~san who shot to prominence after Shiraki~san retired with this hamon design. Many pieces have been made by him. A quiet and unassuming young maker about 40 years old has been an apprentice of Shiraki~san and worked with him abt 15 years. He has taken over the main blacksmith responsibilities of Shiraki Hamono. Eventually the market will pay attention more to this young man who has many more years ahead as a knifemaker of Sakai and afterall, there are only a handful of young blacksmiths there

a Well forged blade as evidence by the fine line and clarity of the hamon , mirror polish, wide bevel ( thin behind the edge) in White 2 steel that is easy to sharpen and maintain. Extra height ( along with a slight increase in weight) makes it a good work horse and many years of service.

b. Full service support for repairs and warranty claims within 30 days against manufacturing defect.

blade dimensions

Blade length: 225mm
Blade height: at heel 53mm
Spine thickness at heel: 3.64mm
Weight:174.7g

#honyaki #shirogami2 #white2 #sakaikikumori #kawamurahamono#shirakihamono #razorsharp #razorsharpsg #gyuto #kitchenknife#nakagawa #craftmen #sakai #mountfuji
"


----------



## Eric Chevallier

Ok lets do some correction about Honyaki moon pattern...
Real Honyaki moon patern (i mean by real the first) Was made by Genkai Okishiba, the senpai master of Tatsuo Ikeda. His work wasnt mirror polishing but Sakai traditional finishing like cloudy Kasumi finishing but the mountain and the moon was all handmade during the forge process. Sakai Tohji, the first japanese knife brand (7th generation) have all the real Okishiba knives, and sell it sometime for special customer. 
Here on the pics its a real one, engraved with Sakai Tohji brand name on the blade but with Okishiba kanji engraved in the tang. (You can see this wonderful blade in the excellent shop Razor Sharp in Singapore.


----------



## Eric Chevallier

But, we can find other Honyaki Fuji mountain with moon... which look more a sun unfortunately.
Ikeda Yoshikazu, Enami or other blacksmith of Sakai make it. Often with mirror polishing finishin. We know people like and spend money so we polish it ^-^"

As you can see on the pic today maker design it on ryoba too even at first it was for yanagiba. You can see also now the moon is just draw with sand blast not during the forge.
(Gyuto Honyaki Yoshikazu Ikeda)


----------

